# painting over osmo top oil???



## chippymart (14 Apr 2012)

After putting my first coat of Osmo Top oil on a clients oak worktop this morning, she rings this afternoon to say that she doen't want an oak worktop now and can I paint it.

I'm thinking that Zinsser BIN is the best answer to prime over. 

Anyone got any thoughts on this?

Cheers 

Martin


----------



## deserter (14 Apr 2012)

I'm almost sure osmo do a wax and oil remover which would probably be a good start, but as I always say on the back of the tin will be a tech help phone number, they will be able to offer the best advice. 
Also there is a product from a company called Bedec, called MSP multi surface paint, I'm not certain if it will stick to the oil residue however it will stick to and last on PVC pipes and tar covered board for over 10 years externally, so might be worth a try.


----------

